# Beware of the Doghouse



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Gents,

Seeing as how we are getting close to Christmas, my sister in law sent me a link to this video. Please take 5 minutes of your lives to review:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Bewareofthedoghouse1



Mark

PS My dad once signed my mother up for weight watchers and this really happened to him.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great video.. My wife sent it to me and I took the warning VERY seriously....


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Very funny! 

-Brian


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

LM*O!!! 

I have come close.... very close....







many, many years ago.


I have a 'get out of jail free card' from this Ms. Dawg of 20 years..........










She bought me a 'shopvac' for Valentines Day about 15 years ago..... I will never let her forget it.









Craig


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Been there, you get used to it









...besides I stil got some points on my "Get Out Of Jail" card, she made me buy tickets to see the musical "Mommy Mia" rather have my eyes and ears removed with a blow torch than go thru that again...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Get out of jail free card? 

My three wives never gave those out. Funny how they never seen a problem with buying me tools and shop vacs. 
Let see what are all the gifts I've recieved that involved work on my part? 
1 shop vac that I remember 
Too many car vacs to remember 
A smoker so I could cook the Thanksgivving and Christmas turkeys 
At leaset two grills so I could cook dinner 
Powered Screw Drivers 
Powered Drills 
A band saw 
A drill press 
Powered sanders 
A weed wacker with atachments 
Most of these came with a remark of how I could now make those little Christmas Reindeer or other projects I had said I didn't have the tools to make.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Was a good video for a chuckle. I would never think of buying a present not worthy of giving to the wife. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 12/17/2008 4:34 PM
Get out of jail free card? 

My three wives never gave those out. Funny how they never seen a problem with buying me tools and shop vacs. 
Let see what are all the gifts I've recieved that involved work on my part? 
1 shop vac that I remember 
Too many car vacs to remember 
A smoker so I could cook the Thanksgivving and Christmas turkeys 
At leaset two grills so I could cook dinner 
Powered Screw Drivers 
Powered Drills 
A band saw 
A drill press 
Powered sanders 
A weed wacker with atachments 
Most of these came with a remark of how I could now make those little Christmas Reindeer or other projects I had said I didn't have the tools to make. 





Gheesh! all I ever got was underwear and neck ties.


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm reminded of the famous Harry Truman flub: 

Dear Bess (his wife), 

I hope you like the dress I bought you for your birthday. We can get you a larger size if this one doesn't fit.... 



This isn't an exact quote, but you get the gist of it. 

Jeff C


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I never had any of those "Pitfalls" that you guys had. Well Cause I never had the pit







I am single.

I remember a TV commercial where the little girl asked mommy the question. " Did daddy carry you accross the threshold?"

Then with big eyes she said "He did"!!!!!

Mommy Mia was a great movie. I knew all the ding dang words to every ding dang song in the whole ding dang movie and I sang along. My sister kicked me


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 12/17/2008 9:20 PM
I never had any of those "Pitfalls" that you guys had. Well Cause I never had the pit







I am single.

I remember a TV commercial where the little girl asked mommy the question. " Did daddy carry you accross the threshold?"

Then with big eyes she said "He did"!!!!!

Mommy Mia was a great movie. I knew all the ding dang words to every ding dang song in the whole ding dang movie and I sang along. My sister kicked me 



Tell your sister, "Thank you".


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoyed the video and the commements they gave me a good laugh.Noow off to work i go.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I nearly joined that bunch a few years ago!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys always want shop tools and such so whats the complaint. You got some good stuff. Later RJD


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife got me a chain saw for a birthday. Wonder what that says.......


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

RIck,

I think that means you need to get to work!!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That vid stood my hackles about as straight up as they'll go, anymore.









A year or so after we were married, I bought my wife a complete set of copper-bottomed Revere Ware cooking pots, fry pans, the works. Even the big 'Missionary Pot'. (Her name for it). After cooking on garage-sale and flea-market stuff, she was seriously delighted. About 35 years have passed and we still have 'em all.







Bottoms are blacker than sin.

Thing was, her best gal-pal gave me BS about it. "Just something else to work with!" Or somesuch.









Wife set gal-pal straight. Women can be vile when they elect to be.









According to the many single guys I know who're in their late 20's, all are fed up with the premise of that vid. That's why they're single. Perhaps the young ladies might pick up on the hint, someday.









Perhaps I am deluded.









Les


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

i showed the video to my wife. we had a good laugh. 
('cause we both had asked from the other something usefull for this chrismas...)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Focus on the Family has been playing a radio spot along the same lines. Quite a laugh.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Torby on 12/23/2008 8:25 AM
Focus on the Family has been playing a radio spot along the same lines. Quite a laugh.

Focus on the Family? Besides my two sisters I have all the Family I need right here on MLS.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Now, _there's_ a kind, Christmassy thought. Thanks, John. Merry Christmas!

Les


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you think my wife will like her exercise ball I got her?


----------

